# Running a Dog Show



## Fran61 (Jan 3, 2011)

Could anyone tell me if you have to have a Kennel Club licence to run a small dog show or if it is ok to have a ' dog fun day' for a charity without. I run a dog training business and I wish to run a small show for a dog charity with Novelty classes, mini obstical course , timed recall race etc. I don't particularly want to follow Kennel club rules especially regarding puppies not being able to compete under six months.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Unless it's a companion show then I don't think you will.

I would have a minimum age with puppies because you get people brining weeks old ones along wrapped in a blanket and carry them in the ring


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

The kennel club don't own the rights to dog shows, anyone can organise one  and you can make up your own rules


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Unless it's a companion show then I don't think you will.
> 
> I would have a minimum age with puppies because you get people brining weeks old ones along wrapped in a blanket and carry them in the ring


You could have minimum age was 12weeks, that way injections should be done and familys can enjoy a day out with their new pup, who will also benefit from meeting other people and dogs  Many people do ringcraft with puppies of such ages.


----------



## Fran61 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for your comments and I will certainly ensure pups are over 12 weeks.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I have run fun dog shows at the school where I work for the past 2 years. The first year I was shocked when a parent turned up with their 8 week old puppy they had collected the previous day, so the second year I stipulated all puppies must be over 12 weeks - that did the trick!
Also the second year was extremely hot (it was in June) and I kept making announcements about dogs not being left in cars. Luckily, the local dog warden was there, because a lady left her dogs in her car and argued with me when I told her she needed to let them out!! It didn't come to needing the dog warden's help, but I was glad he was there as back up.
Make sure you organise insurance though - just in case!!!
Good luck.


----------

